# any advice



## bev (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi all,
I am considering buying a new television and dont know where to start. Can anyone advise what HD is? Thanks.Bev


----------



## Caroline (Jun 8, 2010)

HD is High Defanition. Our telly is an ancient one so I don't know alot about High Def, but it is supposed to give a better picture. I'm sure someone who knows more about these things will be along soon and give more advice or help.


----------



## am64 (Jun 8, 2010)

hey bev Northe knows all about buying new tvs remember the xmas fun he had with john lewis !!


----------



## Monica (Jun 8, 2010)

Hmmm, most TV's have HD now built in( ours has), but I don't know exactly how to use it. I think you have to have Sky or equivalent to use it. We don't have that. And at the moment there aren't may programmes made in HD as far as I've noticed.

But just getting a new TV will show you how much the picture quality has improved over the years. I was amazed when we bought ours last year.


----------



## Caroline (Jun 8, 2010)

Monica said:


> Hmmm, most TV's have HD now built in( ours has), but I don't know exactly how to use it. I think you have to have Sky or equivalent to use it. We don't have that. And at the moment there aren't may programmes made in HD as far as I've noticed.
> 
> But just getting a new TV will show you how much the picture quality has improved over the years. I was amazed when we bought ours last year.



I think most of the HD channels are on satelite or cable channels. We have Sky and there are a number of dedicated HD channels. I get annoyed when good programmes are only shown in HD because it deprives all the people who don't have HD of the chance to watch them.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2010)

As has been said, most tellies are now HD compatible. You need some method of receiving HD channels though, which may be Sky, cable or Freesat. You will also be able to play HD/Blu-ray dvds on the set and get the full benefit.


----------



## MrsSharpwaa (Jun 8, 2010)

I think you have to pay extra for the HD channels too (as if Sky etc isn't expensive enough as it is)


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 8, 2010)

Some of them are advertising free HD due to the World Cup, don't know how long it would be free for though.


----------



## Akasha (Jun 8, 2010)

You also need a HDMI lead to connect the HD sky/virgin box to the HD tv. 
Else it just looks like normal tv. 

Could be grime on my glasses, but HD and normal look pretty much the same to me..


----------



## Caroline (Jun 8, 2010)

Northerner said:


> As has been said, most tellies are now HD compatible. You need some method of receiving HD channels though, which may be Sky, cable or Freesat. You will also be able to play HD/Blu-ray dvds on the set and get the full benefit.



I think you need to upgrade your DVD player to play HD ready and blue ray DVDs. No need to replace all of your old (last generation?) DVDs as you can still play them on new (next generation) DVD players.


----------



## NiVZ (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello,

As a self confessed geek and gadget freak, the world of HD is large and complicated but most of it depends on exactly what equipment you have and what you want to connet and watch.

If you want some really good advice and pointers you should check out the 'Techie' forum on www.moneysavingexpert.com

But for now here are some basics:

Most new flat screen TV's are sold as 'HD Ready' but there are different levels of HD.  This is based on the number of pixels (dots) on the screen.  The higher the number, the better the picture and higher the price.

Top of the range is Full HD also called 1080p.  This means the TV can display 1920x1080 in progressive mode (draws the entire picture from top to bottom in one go) which is what you want for fast moving/changing scenes in movies, sports, etc

Next step down is 1080i which is the same resolution but Interlace (instead of progressive). This uses a method similar to current technology where the picture is made up of two frames (odd and even) to display the picture but isn't so good for fast moving pictures.

Next step down is called 720p (I don't think many TV's go below this).  This picture is usually 1368 x 768 pixels but is still more than adequate.

Another consideration is that theres no point going for the highest resolution if you have no equipment to connect to it thats capable of using it (eg SkyHD, Blu-Ray DVD player, Upscaling DVD Player, PS3 or XBox360)

Personally I'd also make sure that the TV comes with built-in Freeview, otherwise when the digital switchover happens you'll need to use some sort of set-top box (or Sky) to receive a signal.

It's also probably better to go for a TV that has HDMI connections (as this is the new standard thats taking over from SCART).  Some TV's use DVI instead of HDMI but HDMI is definitely the way most new devices are heading.

Hope this gets you started and hasn't confused you more than ever.

There are lots of good deals on at the moment due to the World Cup so have a shop around and feel free to ask if you have any other questions.

Happy shopping,

NiVZ


----------



## bev (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi all,
I missed most of your replies! I have bought a HD ready 1080p 40" samsung tv.
I have had to pay ?90 for a HD box from virgin and there isnt any other charge. The picture is clearer - but we wont know until we have the HD box just how much better it will be.
Thanks to all.
Alex cant wait for the football to start!Bev


----------



## Sugarbum (Jun 17, 2010)

...hahahahaaa!!! I just read this whole thread and probably only understand 5% of it (which is Bev's orginal question!)

 Ho-hum....


----------

